# Where's Waldo (Spot the Pit)



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

PerformanceKennels has requested this go into another thread, so here we go. 
Can you tell the difference? Spot the APBT and the American Bully, there is one of each. Get it right and I'll throw you some rep points. I will post the answers in a week. Good Luck!

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

APBT=#14
AmBully=#6
Just a wild guess


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Let's let the newbies go at it before some of us take a guess.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Damn this one is hard I'll say
apbt# 2
ambullie#6


----------



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

#5 bully?
#1 apbt...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I may not be a newbie but I'm lost on this one..LMAO

90% of them look like APBT.


But I'm gonna guess and say...

APBT - #1
Bully - #6


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's confused I'm starting to think this is a trick question LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I may not be a newbie but I'm lost on this one..LMAO


I am gonna give the newer people a turn first but I agree with you lol.. They all look like crosses to me. And one Amstaff lol. All the comparisons I have ever done have actual breeds no mixes. Kinda hard to tell with mixes in there.... Gonna have to think long and hard lmao.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

darn you, we need stacked pictures so it's easier! lol I'm with Roxy on this one.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Are their mixes in there Reddoggy?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Bully- 6th
APBT-4th

?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> darn you, we need stacked pictures so it's easier! lol I'm with Roxy on this one.


That's what I said!! lol I want to make up a test and see if people can guess mine! 

Whitney that is what I thought! 
#1 looks like this APBT









Reddoggy I do not think we can keep everyone in suspense for a week!! lol
I think it is better if you have pure breeds on the test not mixed breeds, mixed breeds can be very confusing!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL. I don't think the owners of these "hybrids" would appreciate you calling them "mixed". The American Bully is a mixed breed.....
Anyway, if it's mixed, is it still APBT?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyway, there are only a few that are hybrid, the rest are all pure bred


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i agree with all of you, and AP13 I saw one amstaff tooooo!! at least hopefully i got SOMETHING right.

i could def tell lots of mixes, but some you cant see the body and that throws me off too... it's obv not all about the face or head! 

cute doggies, though......


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

4 mixes........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> Anyway, if it's mixed, is it still APBT?


No then its an APBT mix lol..

The American Bully isn't just a random mix. Tho it is newer they are actually going in a set direction.

I think the mixes do make a good challenge for the more experienced. By looks alone how many can actually tell a mix from a purebred?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I got these dogs from a hybrid list, so they're not randomly mixed dogs. Out of those four dogs there's only two hybrid breeds between them. Out of those four dogs two of them are obvious mixes and the other two, the hard ones, have no pit bull blood in them. I tried to make this difficult. I didn't pick the most well bred APBT in the country because that woulda been too easy. This thread was caused by a newer member of this board, "And it irritates the pi$$ outta me when ppl come up and are like....i don't think thats a full pitbull....b/c she is so small......Okay #1 she is 5 M/O you moron....#2 she IS an APBT she is not an Am Bully...and the sad part about it is they are so common now.....people don't even know what an APBT is any more.....they automatically think its a fake because its so small....WTF people....." and I wondered if she could identify your everyday, average american Pit or bully. The fact is that not every APBT looks exactly the same. There is a standard to keep them close, but like people, there are subtle differences. Your average Mexican has black hair and brown eyes, so to say that every black haired brown eyed person is mexican or that every blonde haired blue eyed person is for sure not mexican is dumb.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Quick correction.... there is one more hybrid in there, just one pic of it, and again, no pit bull blood.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> LOL. I don't think the owners of these "hybrids" would appreciate you calling them "mixed". The American Bully is a mixed breed.....
> Anyway, if it's mixed, is it still APBT?


Are you kidding me? Some of those have to be APBT mixed with something like lab or who know what else. So now it is politically incorrect to call them mixes they are now APBT hybrids? I am not talking about the AM bully but the other ones. 
There are at least 2 AST's but IMO one is questionable.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey now, no need to talk about Mexicans! lol

WTH is a hybrid list please educate me?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL, I'm half Mexican, so it's okay.
Just a breed list, with a list of "hybrid" dog breeds in there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A Hybrid is nothing more than a mix. JMO if ppl are breeding APBT's to other breeds and trying to pull them off as a Hybrid IMO It's still a mixed breed. Maybe I will start a new "hybrid" APBT x Boston and call piston.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't entirely disagree with you, at least until it becomes a recognized breed. I mean, think of how many dogs out there are mixes of other dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Then I am selling Pistons at 1,000 a pop and they can be the new pocket pitty  If it was not a big deal you would not be hiding your source and ppl breeding APBT's to other breeds and trying to create new designer breeds IMO is part of the BSL problem and BYB problem. I have no doubt these dog will be paper hung as well.


----------

